# ProQuip Aqualite (PQlite)



## EchtLoon (May 16, 2009)

Had been wearing my Proquip Ultralite suit for quite a few years, but had grown tired of the long sleeves as I find them too hot for most English summer rainy days.

Caught a real bargain in a local shop which had heavily discounted this suit, which is changing to PQlite I believe due to a dispute of the Aqualite name with FJ.

Bought primarily becasue of the removal sleeves which was their main selling point. But I've been surprised to find I really like the 1/4 length zip as opposed to a normal  full length one, I find this means I now never catch my suit when putting as sometimes happens on a full lengther.

Also fantastic is an integrated belt in the trousers, this may be pretty standard now as my old suit was a number of years old, but no more hitching up of the trousers all the time like they used slip over my rather large muffin top with just an elasticated waist.

Suit generally retails around Â£120 although I got it for a lot less. Would heartily recommend over much more expensive gear.


----------



## madandra (May 16, 2009)

Fit like Ech..... 


An Aberdonian forking oot for new oil skins 


Good review.


----------



## toyboy54 (Aug 4, 2009)

EchtLoon ..Sorry for delay in posting to your review,but I got this suit last weekend and love it.You are right about the sleeves as well!
I paid Â£100 for mine from my pro and think that it was a good deal!!
Jimbo


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 4, 2009)

I love my proquip waterproofs and anyone in the market should check these prices for full suits

http://www.clubhousegolf.co.uk/acatalog/Complete_Suit_Deals.html


----------



## Munneryyyy (Feb 5, 2010)

got mine for Â£99 from pro shop


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 5, 2010)

I don't wear this suit, but another vote for short sleeves and 1/4 zips.

Still looking for a galvin Green like that, but not in Paclite, which rustles like a dustbin liner. It also needs to be long enough, which most GG stuff isn't. It is designed for short fatties.


----------



## viscount17 (Feb 22, 2010)

do many manufacturers provide belts or ties for waterproof trousers?

as Echt says, the continual hitching is a pain.


----------



## EaseNgrace (Feb 22, 2010)

The postman just delivered my proQuip (PQlite) top. I got mine on ebay, second hand but as new not a mark on it, Â£5. What a bargain 
I will wear them with my Mizuno Impermalite trousers I got from a local pro shop for Â£10.
Top quality waterproofs for Â£15 total, not bad going, IMO.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 22, 2010)

My proquips came with a canvass type clip belt and I think if your waterproof trousers have the loops you can contact Proquip direct and they may be able to get one out to you. My old pair should have come with the belt but it wasn't there so I spoke to Proquip customer service and got a matching one within a few days


----------



## bobmac (Feb 22, 2010)

do many manufacturers provide belts or ties for waterproof trousers?
		
Click to expand...

Braces?


----------

